# Pistas MTV calaña all mountain



## emeterio (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas tardes, voy a xalapa unos días, saben que buenas pistas de MTb hay? Y alguno de allá me podrá dar un contacto para pegar eles en sus rodadas?


----------

